# "Bones of the Earth", 1800 litres, by Graeme Edwards



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2010)

I'm posting this as I believe this aquascape deserves some well-earned attention.  I hope you all agree.

Graeme Edwards aquascaped this huge tank in May 2009, as part of his hard work for The Green Machine.

Here's a journal on the TGM site where you can see all the technical details - http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/ar ... -the-earth

I saw this aquascape in its early stages when I gave a public demo in The Green Machine, and it immediately became one of my favourite ever 'scapes.  I could see the potential back then, but even for someone relatively experienced, I did not anticipate it developing so wonderfully.

In my view, and I'm not alone, Graeme is probably the best aquascaper in the UK and this aquascape is a reflection of his God-given talent.

Kudos, Graeme.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2010)

It's also worth mentioning that this is a square tank, so is viewable from 4 sides.  Each side is a great aquascape in its own right.  

Most of us aquascape with just the front view in mind, and this is how contests are judged, so to effectively design a layout that had four almost seperate 'scapes from one tank is one hell of an acheivement.


----------



## samc (10 Aug 2010)

awesome tank!

respect for the viewing from 4 sides. i would'nt know where to start. i would love to see this in real life. 

its like a slice of nature, a large one at that.


----------



## johnny70 (10 Aug 2010)

This is my all time favourite tank, stunning in the flesh and I can't wait to go and see it in the flesh once again.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Aug 2010)

This particular display tank with the original 'scapes was my least favourite. Which in itself is testament to how awesome each of the three scapes were.

When I last visited TGM Graemes tank was by far my favourite tank. It is brilliant from all four views. A very intricate and well thought out design.

WELL DONE GRAEME!


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2010)

very nice tank 

1 note (sorry ) the foreground in the center could be lower. the first thing i saw when viewing the photo was this tiny bump. but overall great tank


----------



## Themuleous (11 Aug 2010)

I think this is definitely on of the those tanks/scapes that really has to be seen to be full appreciated. Photos just don't do it justice.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Aug 2010)

A truly awe inspiring scape.  Having seen it in the flesh a couple of times - once near it's beginnings and once after it had started to mature - I can say it is honestly one of my all time favourite scapes.  You see something different every time you look closely at it.

Well done Graeme mate


----------



## chilled84 (11 Aug 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm posting this as I believe this aquascape deserves some well-earned attention.  I hope you all agree.
> 
> Graeme Edwards aquascaped this huge tank in May 2009, as part of his hard work for The Green Machine.
> 
> ...



Holy S,,,.  lol. My word! Thanks for posting that! To right it deservs it! WOW!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (11 Aug 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Aug 2010)

Thanks George for doing this, and thanks for the very kind words about the scape yesterday and in this thread.

I dont know if I deserve much credit for being one of the best scapers in the UK, there are a lot of great scapers out there. For me the most important thing for me to achieve in this hobby is to inspire people. Since aquascaping came to the UK I have been there. Ive been fortunate enough to meet some great people in the hobby and to be known as Co-Founder of UKaps. It started with the three musketeers ( Me, Dan and George ) back in 2007, and now we are over 5000. Now that is awesome. 

Thanks for the kind words every one, it means a lot.   

Cheers.
Graeme.

P.S This picture was shot on an old Canon 350D with the Cheapest lens they do, a 50mm prime. No fancy flash box's, no filters. Just a camera and a tripod. Dont let gear nuts put you off from taking pictures of your scapes - get it done!


----------



## a1Matt (11 Aug 2010)

Thankfully, I already have it in my minds eye from visiting TGM, but even so I'd love to see the first post of this thread edited to show 4 pictures of this tank. 1 from each side. So far we can only see 1/4 of the scape  Pretty please?


----------



## andyh (12 Aug 2010)

Graeme, it could be worth mentioning the dimensions of this tank as 1800l is hard to visualise!

What are the stats?

Andy


----------



## PM (12 Aug 2010)

:text-+1: for stats!


----------



## Gill (12 Aug 2010)

Very Very Nice, This must be one stunning Tank to view in Person


----------



## George Farmer (12 Aug 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Graeme, it could be worth mentioning the dimensions of this tank as 1800l is hard to visualise!
> 
> What are the stats?
> 
> Andy


Copied and pasted from the TGM Journal linked in the first post -

Aquarium â€“ Custom made 150 x 150 x 75 cm acrylic aquarium.
Stand â€“ TGM custom build in red marble
Lighting â€“ 4 x 150W Metal Halides
Filter â€“ Eheim Professionel III External Filter 2080 filled with nine litres of Sera Siporax
Substrate â€“ ADA Sarawak Sand (x6), ADA Aqua Soil Malaya (x6), TGM Graded Gravels
CO2 system â€“ 3Kg pressurised cylinder, Aqua Medic pressure regulator, Aqua Medic Reactor 1000 inline diffuser filled with Sera Siporax
DÃ©cor / hardscape â€“ Petrified Wood, ADA Dark Iron Wood
Plants - 

Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Staurogyne sp.
Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'
Cryptocoryne undulata "broad leaves"
Cryptocoryne beckettii "petchii"
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne X willisi
Cryptocoryne Lucens
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'
Microsorum pteropus 'WindelÃ¸v'
Microsorum pteropus 'Undulata'
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba"
Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba"
Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite'
Nurpher Japonica
Vesicularia ferriei - Weeping moss
Spiky moss
Microsorum pteropus "Petit" - Mini Java moss
Taxiphyllum barbieri - Java moss
Barbula moss


----------



## James Marshall (12 Aug 2010)

Not only does this scape have instant visual appeal to all who see it, but it is also a master piece in 3D visualization and composition. As I have said before I consider this scape to be the best I've seen  

Cheers,
James


----------



## sanj (16 Aug 2010)

Yep, yep and yep most definately!


----------



## Brenmuk (17 Aug 2010)

What are the shoaling fish - and how many are there?

I really do want to visit TGM but a 4-5 hr car journey makes it a bit more than just an afternoon out .


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Aug 2010)

Thanks all.

The fish you can see are emerald eye Rasbora, around 300-400 of them, plus around 50 harlaquine rasbora too. There a kazzilion mixed shrimp in there and a had full of chocolate gouramies too. That size of shoal never filled me with bordom, it's unreal to watch.

If you can get to TGM, then you should, perhaps marry it up with a trip to the mountains, b&b in betas-y-coed for the weekend,it's stunnig up there.

Cheers


----------



## CeeJay (18 Aug 2010)

Hi all
Nice to see this one here.
I have seen this in the flesh twice once just after start up, and the other a couple of months ago.
It has been said many times, but the photos just do not do it justice. This is a truly stunning tank.
Well done Graeme.


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> For me the most important thing for me to achieve in this hobby is to inspire people.


Well you certainly done that with me, after my first visit back in May '09  
My other half will never forgive you, as I now have 3 planted tanks


----------

